# UNPLUG YOUR HEATER before a pwc!



## small fry (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm new to this hobby, and have already read those words a thousand times, but sure enough yesterday I almost killed my goldfish! I was doing a pwc, and forgot I had turned the heater back on the night before (our temps dropped drastically here). As I was starting to refill, I realized it was on but thought it would be OK as the bottom few inches were still in the water and I was going to have it filled soon. Before I could have another thought, the heater blew and the tank was filled with billows of gray smoke(?). I immediately unplugged it (I was happy later to realize that THAT was my first instinct instead of reaching into the tank). Then I noticed my little fantail was completely immobile. I lifted him out and put him in the fresh water bucket, but he was completely limp. I was traumatized. After a couple of minutes I noticed his mouth start to move, then very slowly he came back. He really wasn't 'himself' until this morning, but now he's FINE! It made me realize - I really love this little guy! I KNOW I will never make that mistake again.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I sure hope you have all your tank electrical devices plugged into a GFCI outlet....if you had mistakenly reached into the tank the GFCI would of tripped and nothing would of happened.

I have my filter and heater wired to the same electrical line with a switch that I shut off when I do a water change.....that way the pump and heater are off until the tank is refilled. 

Sorry to hear of your issues with your fish, but glad to see he's now OK.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yep this is a dangerous hobby you can be done in by your creation. a few fairy tales comes to mind.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

+1 for having a GFCI with aquariums


----------



## escobert (Aug 15, 2014)

If it's more than 15% water change, I always unplug my heater and filters.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Goldfish DO NOT REQUIRE OR PREFER heated water.so if you are going to keep the goldish with the whiteclouds I would say no heater needed.The cories should be in a different tank.
If you are going to get another heater I'll say there are more than a few that have "auto shutoffs" as a safety feature for just such an incident.
Most just have heaters and pumps on a power strip like Brian said so you can just flip a switch and have no issues.
Aqueon pro heaters(the only one I use or reccomend ) are one such heater that has such a safety feature.It is also made of extruded aluminum and plastic coated so the cracking breaking of any glass heater is not necessary.
Aqueon Pro Heaters


----------



## small fry (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been trying to keep the temp around 68-70 to keep them all happy. Right now they're in a 5G and I just worry about sudden temp changes like we had a few days ago. Once they're in the big tank, those temp changes shouldn't affect them as quickly. Also, I want to keep them together. I'm a worrywart!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Please, be careful. The glass shatters the heater when it is only half in water. (differential thermal expansion, stresses). You can get an electric shock when handling


----------



## small fry (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you. I know I will never make that mistake again! I just wanted to save another newbie from the same disaster! I'm so glad my fish are OK. My minnow and cory's weren't affected at all, so I'm wondering if the glass whacked the goldie which traumatized him. He was right near it when I first noticed him. Originally I thought I had electrocuted him.


----------

